# Cebit 2011 Freikarten ! 2011



## darkfabel (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo Wie ihr bestimmt noch vom letzten Jahr wisst das ich Cebit Karten 
zu Verschenken hatte habe ich dieses Jahr auch wieder welche ich habe noch 17 Karten über zum ausdrucken.

Link bekommt Ihr dann per PN also wer welche haben möchte einfach hier oder bei mir per PN melden.

Werde auch wieder Aktionscodes reinstellen also schon [x] abo ! 

MFG
Darkfabel


----------



## Pikus (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Freikarten ! 2011*

HIER!!!  Ich würd 3 Stück nehmen


----------



## Menthe (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Freikarten ! 2011*

Wie kommst du an soviele Freikarten o0


----------



## darkfabel (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Freikarten ! 2011*

OK somit die Ersten 3 an Davin's Theorie

@Equitas  Connection !


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Januar 2011)

Hast ne Pm


----------



## phoenix771 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich würd auch gern 2 haben


----------



## darkfabel (5. Januar 2011)

Kein Problem scheib mir ne PN und die tickets kommen zu dir !


----------



## kruemelgirl (5. Januar 2011)

Hi, von mir hast du auch ne PM mit meinem Wunschzettel. 

Wäre nice, wenn das klappt


----------



## darkfabel (5. Januar 2011)

jo kein problem PN is raus !


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (5. Januar 2011)

Könnte ich auch 2 Freikarten bekommen ?

Oder nur an Alteingesessene  ?

lg


----------



## darkfabel (5. Januar 2011)

hay also morgen gibt es nachschub nochmal 20 stück !!


----------



## michiburg (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Wenn du 2 Karten für mich hättest wäre ich dir sehr dankbar!!!
Liebe Grüße aus Österreich sendet

Michael


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über zwei Freikarten freuen. Die Cebit fängt genau dann an wenn meine Klausuren vorbei sind. Das passt optimal 

Vielen Dank schon einmal für deinen Service hier, auch wenn ich nicht ausgewählt werde.


----------



## darkfabel (5. Januar 2011)

ja klar morgen kommen noch Karten !


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Januar 2011)

Ui was les ich denn da !? o.O
Wie kommst du an soviele ran?
Hätte dann natürlich auch gern 2 Stück.
PN kommt gleich.


----------



## darkfabel (5. Januar 2011)

kein problem bekommst dann auch morgen 2 stück ich kenne da wen der kann mir da so nen paar karten besorgen deswegen !


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Januar 2011)

Super! Tausend Dank! 
Aber nich das die Fake sind und ich beim Einlass nicht reinkomme.... 
Möchte ich dir natürlich nicht unterstellen!


----------



## darkfabel (5. Januar 2011)

Nein sind es nicht du kannst gerne hier mal nachlesen vom letzten Jahr 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/cebit-2010/81935-cebit-2010-aktionscode-update-25-02-2010-a.html


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Januar 2011)

Klasse! 
Danke dir schonmal!


----------



## Sim-man (5. Januar 2011)

Moin moin,

als computer-begeistester Hannoveraner würd ich mich sehr über eine Karte freuen! 

beste Grüße

Simon


----------



## Hangwire (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche auch noch eine Karte für die Cebit. Würde mich über eine Nachricht freuen. Danke.


----------



## xxxdragon (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wäre phantastisch wenn du auch noch 2 KArten für mich hättest

Gruß aus Trier


----------



## Magetears (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
würde mich freuen wenn du für mich noch 1 oder 2 Karten übrig hast.

LG Magetears


----------



## darkjulian (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Auch ich hätte Interesse und würde mich richtig freuen, wenn du 2-3 Freikarten für mich übrig hättest.

Meine Mail-Adresse: firebird17@gmx.de

MfG
Julian


----------



## moin12 (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich wäre dir echt seeeehr dankbar wenn du noch 1-2 Tickets für mich hättest!

Vielen dank

MFG

moin12


----------



## 2fast4you (7. Januar 2011)

Interessiere mich auch für 2 Karten! PN schon geschreiben!


----------



## zcei (7. Januar 2011)

Hej hättest du für einen, der auch darüber schreibt Karten? :>
Wenns geht würd ich 3 nehmen, ich und zwei Freunde


----------



## Google (7. Januar 2011)

Sind die Karten schon eingetroffen? mfg


----------



## AESURFER (7. Januar 2011)

Würde mich über 2 Freikarten zur cebit 2011 sehr freuen.


----------



## p00nage (8. Januar 2011)

Gibts noch Karten ? da ich schon immer mal hin wollte und es in den semesterferien liegt würde es optimal passen  2-3 karten wären super damit sichs lohtn mitm auto hinzufahrne (das freunde mitgehen)


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2011)

Glaube gibt keine Karten mehr. Schade.


----------



## UltraGraniat (9. Januar 2011)

Als Ausweichoption bleibt dir noch das Heft von PC Games Hardware.
Denn dort kriegst du auch eine Freikarte


----------



## darkfabel (9. Januar 2011)

doch gibt es bin nur gerade nicht zu hause und ihr müsst  warten !!


----------



## Wolle89 (9. Januar 2011)

bräuchte auch noch ein paar Freikarten für mich und Freunde (4 Stück)

Hab bis jetzt noch keine anderen Freikarten erhalten, zb von Deutsche Messe, etc
pls


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

Ah OK ich würde auch noch 2 nehmen (Für mich + meinen Vater)


----------



## cuban_brakes (10. Januar 2011)

Wäre toll wenn ich auch noch eine Karte bekommen könnte.

Heißen Dank


----------



## darkfabel (11. Januar 2011)

also gerade ne email bekommen heute gibts die Karten

alle die noch nicht auf der messe waren hier bilder von mir 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxYuZKsqlFM


----------



## FrozenBoy (11. Januar 2011)

hättest du noch 3 Karten für mich und zwei Freunde?


----------



## Stevii (11. Januar 2011)

Krass..
Manche hier melden sich nur an um ne Freikarte abzusahnen 
Falls du noch Karten hast, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, kann man dann noch 2 für mich und meinen Chef haben?
Grüße


----------



## i!!m@tic (11. Januar 2011)

Falls es nochmal Nachschub geben sollte hätte ich auch gerne 2 Karten.

Lg


----------



## R34lity (12. Januar 2011)

Hätte auch gern 2 , falls noch verfügbar


----------



## Mischk@ (12. Januar 2011)

Tipp an alle die ne Karte haben wollen  ---> *PCGH 03/11: Premium*


----------



## Own3r (12. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mich über 2 Karten freuen 
Ich hoffe du hast noch welche.


----------



## Dustill (13. Januar 2011)

Hi ich würde wie ich dir schon geschrieben habe 4 Karten nehmen, hoffe du hast noch welche oder bekommst demnächst nochmal welche.

LG Dustill


----------



## svigo (13. Januar 2011)

holt sie euch doch selbst 

   1. Auf der CeBIT Homepage in euer Profil einloggen (ggf. ”Neu registrieren””).
   2. Dann auf “Ticket registrieren” und 5 stelligen Gutscheincode auswählen
   3. Hier gebt ihr als Aktionscode mvdzk, t4uad, 25c8q oder cycka ein.
   4. Emails abrufen und über kostenloses CeBIT 2011 e-Ticket freuen


dann braucht ihr euch nicht extra die PCGH zu kaufen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. Januar 2011)

Jutti, hab ich doch glatt gemacht. 
Einen von den vier Codes hatte ich heute schon an meine E-Mail bekommen und akiviert.
Dankeschön für die anderen drei !


----------



## DevilMyCry (14. Januar 2011)

Danke für den tip.
Hab auch eben mir 2 Tickets reistrieren lassen.
Danke nochmals.


----------



## Magetears (14. Januar 2011)

Hab auch noch einen Ticketcode gefunden: 7k5z5
hab aber den nicht ausprobieren können weil ich schon eine karte mit dem code von svigo (danke!) gelöst habe.

LG


----------



## Progs-ID (14. Januar 2011)

Magetears schrieb:


> Hab auch noch einen Ticketcode gefunden: 7k5z5
> hab aber den nicht ausprobieren können weil ich schon eine karte mit dem code von svigo (danke!) gelöst habe.
> 
> LG


Bei mir hat der Code funktioniert. Danke.


----------



## Bass (15. Januar 2011)

Hmm Ich hätte auch nur Intresse für ein ticket.
Mein Freund braucht noch eins.


----------



## Udem (16. Januar 2011)

Hätte auch noch Interesse an einem Ticket, als PDF oder sonstigem  ... hat jemand eines für mich?! Bitte per Pn <3


----------



## r!pw3 (17. Januar 2011)

Big THX @Magetears

Hat super geklappt mit dem Code. Darf ich fragen woher solche codes kommen ???


----------



## Zockkind (18. Januar 2011)

Nehme auch 30.000 Stück werden ja hier verschenkt , was seid ihr eigentlich für Lappen wenn ihr denkt das die hier Cebit Tickets an jeden dahergelaufenen Idioten vergeben ?


----------



## Pikus (18. Januar 2011)

Was bist du eigentlich für ein lappen, dass du denkst er macht es nicht? Ich hab welche bekommen, und ich bin nicht der einzige


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Nehme auch 30.000 Stück werden ja hier verschenkt , was seid ihr eigentlich für Lappen wenn ihr denkt das die hier Cebit Tickets an jeden dahergelaufenen Idioten vergeben ?


Genau das werden sie aber 
Ist wirklich so wer heute noch für eine CeBit Karte Geld an der Kasse bezahlt ist der größte Lappen des es gibt da muss ich Davin zustimmen...


----------



## Own3r (18. Januar 2011)

Ich habe leider (noch) keine bekommen 
Ich werde mir aber sicher keine kaufen...


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Januar 2011)

Own3r nehm doch einfach einen von den Codes und regestrier dich auf Cebit.de


----------



## Zockkind (18. Januar 2011)

Mit dem neuen Perso kommt man auch Kostenlos rein


----------



## Own3r (18. Januar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Own3r nehm doch einfach einen von den Codes und regestrier dich auf Cebit.de



Sind die Codes denn mehrfach nutzbar? Letztes Jahr war immer ein Code pro Ticket.


----------



## r!pw3 (19. Januar 2011)

Die codes sind mehrfach benutzbar. Habs eben ausprobiert


----------



## Jax1988 (19. Januar 2011)

hat noch wer 1 übrig?  

EDIT hab schon danke


----------



## Magetears (19. Januar 2011)

r!pw3 schrieb:


> Big THX @Magetears
> 
> Hat super geklappt mit dem Code. Darf ich fragen woher solche codes kommen ???



Hi,
wenn man die Augen offen hält stolpert man über solche codes bei Twitter, Facebook oder auf Firmenseiten und (Gutschein)blogs. In den letzten 4 Wochen vor der Cebit ist aber die Hauptzeit für solche Codes, im moment sind sie aber noch rar.


----------



## Miezekatze (19. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte auch gern Freikarten  bis jetzt brauch ich nur 2


----------



## BigBalu (19. Januar 2011)

schaut mal da... da gibts jede menge codes, da braucht ihr nicht lange suchen! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/cebit/136584-freikarten-fuer-die-cebit-2011-a.html


----------



## Zockkind (21. Januar 2011)

@ alle Faulen Leute , ich habe bei Googels erstem Fund gleich 5 Codes gefunden.

Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative ist nicht schwer .......


----------



## Necthor (21. Januar 2011)

Was tragt ihr bei Firma und Firmenadresse ein?


----------



## Jan565 (22. Januar 2011)

mvdzk, t4uad, 25c8q oder cycka 

funzen noch!!! Freunde und ich haben da jetzt regestriert eben. Alle 4 Tickets abgeräumt.


----------



## Necthor (22. Januar 2011)

hmm...!
krieg das irgendwie nicht hin.
Auf der Cebit Seite geht ein popup "Ticketregistrierung" auf.
Wenn ich nichts reinschreibe gehts nicht weiter und eine Firma hab ich auch nicht griffbereit.

Wie habt Ihr das Problem gelöst?

            Angaben zur Person Funktion  *	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 
 Berufliche Position	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 
 Abteilung
                                Angaben zum Unternehmen Firma
 Branche  *	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 
                             Unternehmensgröße	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	              
                                Geschäftsadresse Straße/Haus-Nr. *
 PLZ  *
 Ort *
 Land *	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 
                               Pflichtangaben sind mit * gekennzeichnet.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Januar 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1438722-post30.html

Kann es sein, dass diese Seite sogar noch funktioniert? Die hatten wir auch letztes Jahr benutzt.


----------



## zcei (29. Januar 2011)

Habe ich vor ca 2 Wochen schon versucht, aber habe weder Absage noch Tickets erhalten, wenn was kommt melde ich mich


----------



## pfh (14. Februar 2011)

Die PFH-Göttingen macht zurzeit eine Umfrage zu einem Projekt. Die Umfrage dauert knapp 15 Minuten und als “Belohnung” gibt es eine kostenlose CeBIT-Karte. Zurzeit sind noch knapp 1000 Karten verfügbar. Die Umfrage findet ihr hier: CeBIT 2011 - Begleitstudie zu aktuellen Fragestellungen des E-Commerce @ PFH


----------



## Rusher0 (23. Februar 2011)

Ich muss jetzt leider auch nachfragen. Ein Bekannter von mir wollte mir die Tickets wieder über eine Seite besorgen die nur Kunden in der Schweiz beliefern, jedoch meinte er, dass das diesmal nicht möglich wär. Ich selbst wohne leider nicht in der Schweiz, weshalb es für mich auch nicht möglich ist die Tickets zu bestellen. Für mich habe ich schon ein Ticket über die Umfrage bekommen, jedoch erreiche ich meine Freunde, mit denen ich vorhabe dort einen Tag zu verbringen, nicht. Da ich jetzt nicht weiß wie lange die Tickets da noch verfügbar sind erstmal meine Frage an euch: Hat evtl. einer einige Tickets über, der mir eine PM schicken könnte? Haben das soweit schon geplant, wär schade wenn es jetzt deswegen ins Wasser fallen würde. So hätte ich halt die Sicherheit 

MfG Rusher0


----------



## prointhegame (23. Februar 2011)

Werde dort sein und nach der Arbeit arbeiten oder genauer den Müll wegräumen lol! Egal so komme ich auch an viele Freikarten und kann mir von dem Geld noch eine kleine Kreuzfahrt für mich und meine Freundin realisieren.  Das  wird der hammer, sorry aber ich freu mich drauf^^ Wenn ihr tipps habt ruhig ne PM! vllt sieht man sich auf der messe! hehe


----------



## Windows0.1 (23. Februar 2011)

Wilst du geld dafür?


----------



## RicardoSoll (23. Februar 2011)

Hier gibts ein weiteres Kontingent an 200 Karten für die ersten Teilnehmer von RaidSonic:

Freikarten CeBIT 2011 – Hunderte kostenlose Tickets sofort auf Unideal.de - Unideal.de - Schnäppchen & Rabatte


----------



## weizenleiche (28. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte aucvh gern noch ein Ticket, hat wer eins über?


----------



## MADDINST (28. Februar 2011)

diese 5 Codes sollten noch Funktionieren 


vdccr, h24qn, w6oys ,uvqzg, ushcb


----------



## boyka (28. Februar 2011)

Die dinger bekommt man ja auch echt schon überall nach geschmissen

bekommt mann auch für wennig euros bei ebay


----------

